# Commencal Ramones 14"



## Cuberiderz (14. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche für meine beiden Kids nach den Ramones Bikes in 14".
Brauche jeweils ein Laufrad und ein Tretrad.

Leider sind aktuell auf der Homepage die kaum verfügbar, und die was es sind, haben nicht die hübschesten Designs,
weder die 20er noch die 21er Versionen.

Könnt Ihr mich mal n bischen anweisen bzw. Tips geben, wo ich mich auf die Suche machen muss.
Hätte auch das kleinste Problem die gebraucht zu holen.

Die knallgrünen, oder auch die roten mit Weißwandreifen wären der Hammer.... hab leider keine Ahnung aus welchem Jahr die sind.


Danke euch schon mal.


----------



## Cuberiderz (14. März 2021)

Wow, hab genau das was ich suche gefunden, sogar neu und auch richtig bilig.....

--> Commencal Ramones 14 Kids Bike 2019 (topsbikes.com)

...aber kann man dem Shop trauen ??!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_a_x_e_r_l (22. März 2021)

Hy,

bin ebenfalls auf der Suche. Hast Du dort bestellt?

Der Preis wäre nämlich echt günstig.


----------



## donadi (23. März 2021)

Das ist kein Shop, das ein Suchaggregator, vergiss den Link gleich wieder. Die Seite hat nicht einmal ein SSL Zertifikat. Finger weg!!

@Cuberiderz : Sofort zur Internet Nachhilfe mit dir.


----------



## NGSler (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen. 
Dreht sicht eurer Hinterrad vom Ramones 14
auch recht schwer??
Heisst,wenn ich die Kurbel drehe,steht das Hinterrad nach ca.3 Sekunden. 
Bremse wurde abmontiert, das gleiche.
Wir haben noch ein 16zoll Pyro,da läuft der Freilauf sauberer. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich. 
LG.


----------

